# " Istria "



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Cape Kamenjak*


20110922-20110922-IMG_9185_Lr by Andreas März, on Flickr


20110918-20110918-IMG_8434_5_6_Lr by Andreas März, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*ROVINJ*


20110916-20110916-IMG_8310_Lr-3 by Andreas März, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*ROVINJ*


20110923-20110923-IMG_9864_Lr by Andreas März, on Flickr


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Piran, Slovenia:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileiran_Stadtpanorama.jpg


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Pićan, central Istria*


104 Pican by freyrstrongart, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*MOTOVUN*


107 Motovun unterdorf by freyrstrongart, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Tramonto Rovigno by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Tramonto Rovigno by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Rovinj, Istra by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Rovinj, Istra by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Rovinj, Istra by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------

